# IOException bei openConnection(); mit gültiger URL



## m99 (26. Apr 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Java-Programm.
Sourcecode:


```
URL _url = new URL("http://jvm.de");
try {
  HttpURLConnection _conn = _url.openConnection();
} catch (IOException e) {
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Beim Versuch eine Verbindung zu der oben genannten URL aufzubauen,
ergibt der StackTrace eine UnknownHostException. Die URL ist aber - wie sich
jeder einfach im Browser (http://jvm.de) überzeugen kann - gültig.

Wo liegt das Problem?

m99


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Apr 2004)

m99 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die URL ist aber - wie sich jeder einfach im Browser (http://jvm.de) überzeugen kann - gültig.





			
				Internet Explorer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Server nicht gefunden
> 
> *Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. *
> Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen.



Der Server wird nicht gefunden, es gibt ihn nicht.
Allerdings gibt es die Seite http://www.jvm.de.

Dann muss es natürlich so heißen:

```
URL _url = new URL("www.jvm.de");
```


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2004)

Tatsächlich. Da hätte ich ja lange nach einem Fehler im Quelltext suchen können.
Mein Mozilla hat mich automatisch auf die www.jvm.de geleitet und ich dachte, daß
die jvm.de da eine umleitung drin hat.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis   

m99


----------

